# Custom text?



## shirtbombed (Sep 2, 2016)

So I have been searching for a dtg printing/fulfilment that integrates with one of the e-commerce platforms such as Shopify. The catch is, I am looking for the ability for customers to be able to enter custom text during order placement.

The only printer I have found that says they can do that is Scalable Press but after researching them I have come across quite a few very bad reviews. Are they really that bad to work with? 

Does anyone know of another printer that has this capability?


----------



## shirtbombed (Sep 2, 2016)

Still looking for someone with this capability.


----------



## LeagueIAS (May 18, 2017)

shirtbombed said:


> So I have been searching for a dtg printing/fulfilment that integrates with one of the e-commerce platforms such as Shopify. The catch is, I am looking for the ability for customers to be able to enter custom text during order placement.
> 
> The only printer I have found that says they can do that is Scalable Press but after researching them I have come across quite a few very bad reviews. Are they really that bad to work with?
> 
> Does anyone know of another printer that has this capability?


I need this also! I am struggling to find a printer / fulfillment service that can customize back prints while the front of the shirt remains constant (it's a sports team shirt with the team logo on the front and player name and number options on the back).

Good luck to us both! I've been searching for months.


----------

